
No Free Inference Lunch – Cog. Sci - nickledave
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27489199?dopt=Abstract
======
brudgers
Full Text:
[http://pcl.missouri.edu/sites/default/files/p_7.pdf](http://pcl.missouri.edu/sites/default/files/p_7.pdf)

------
nickledave
Just tweeted by Neuroskeptic; if this has implications for the recent issues
with fMRI studies, I hope someone smarter than me will let me know.

~~~
nickledave
By "recent issues" I mean
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12032269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12032269)

Thought this might be interesting for people that know the No Free Lunch
Theorems from classification/optimization too

